# Ruptured Globe - Doctor's pre and post-op



## coderguy1939 (May 12, 2009)

Doctor's pre and post-op DX is ruptured globe, but indications in the op report states patient was "referred with sudden onset of a perforation of the cornea.  She has been complaining of approximately 6 week to 8 week history of eye discomfort in her right eye with treatment of dry eye."  

This does not sound like a traumatic injury to me but a spontaneous rupture of the eye involving the cornea.  I'm looking at 371.89 as a DX rather than 871.9.  I'd appreciate opinions, please.


----------



## mbort (May 13, 2009)

I think 371.89 is more appropriate too


----------



## coderguy1939 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input, Mary.


----------

